# malathion mishap



## bwester (Sep 4, 2007)

so i doused my greenhouse with malathion to nuke some nasty mealies today. I started to feel a bit funny so i checked my gas mask and it had the dust cartridge in it instead of the one i needed. managed to get out of the greenhouse, fell over and puked. needless to say i dont feel so well, but neither do the mealies


----------



## gore42 (Sep 4, 2007)

Damn Blake. You should go to a hospital. Thats nasty stuff, and it sounds like you got a lot of it. 

- Matt


----------



## Candace (Sep 4, 2007)

Yuck, Blake! Are you an accident waiting to happen, or what?? You remind me of my husband who I affectionately have nicknamed the "spaz". Maybe I should call you spaz jr.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

I hear cinnamon tea is a good antidote for malathion poisoning?


----------



## bwester (Sep 4, 2007)

thats beer your thinking about, Lance. beer.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

I never heard of cinnamon beer... what will they think of next?
In any case the beer must have worked because you seem quite like yourself. (I started to say normal but caught the error.)
:rollhappy:

Don't worry about the malathion, in the old days it was not even hazardous.


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2007)

gonewild said:


> ...you seem quite like yourself. (I started to say normal but caught the error.)
> :rollhappy:



LMAO! Hahaha....

I have to say though, I'm having a bit of deja vu....how many threads do we have going about this subject now? And does any of it have to do with Brian's randsii??


----------



## bwester (Sep 4, 2007)

Heather, you know we get sidetracked here. 
I sprayed my randsiis, that counts.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

Heather said:


> LMAO! Hahaha....
> 
> I have to say though, I'm having a bit of deja vu....how many threads do we have going about this subject now? And does any of it have to do with Brian's randsii??



I thought it was agreed that Dragon's Blood would save his plant?
:evil:
And I'm not sure but I think this thread is about Blake getting sick drinking beer? So Heather you are lost along with us.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

bwester said:


> Heather, you know we get sidetracked here.
> I sprayed my randsiis, that counts.



I think you sprayed them in the other thread?


----------



## bwester (Sep 4, 2007)

no, beer wasnt involved in this, just bug poison.


----------



## bwester (Sep 4, 2007)

wait, what thread is this? oh


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2007)

Bug poison high is only temporary, however the genetic damage and mutated baby thing is a worry!


----------



## Hien (Sep 5, 2007)

After reading your post,
I check out to see what it is.
Some strong brew from the chemical wizards!!
http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cach.../research/+malathion&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us


----------



## bwester (Sep 5, 2007)

ooopsie


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 5, 2007)

On a more serious note, Malathion is an organo-phosphate. Functions as a neurotoxin in bugs. In humans that numbness in the mouth and weird taste are due to the malathion attacking the nerves. (I know from experience) Please do not drink ANY alcoholic beverages for 24 hours after dosing yourself with malathion or you may end up with further toxicity problems. Generally considered a fairly safe chemical, it will leave you with a nasty headache. - It can kill if really overdosed. If you over-dosed to the point where you start vomiting or have a blinding headache, get to your local hospital. 
. Generally when spraying you should always wear gloves and long clothing. A respriator rated for organic vapors is a good idea. Change clothes and shower immediately after spraying to get the pesticide off your skin. Do not re-wear the clothes until after they have been laundered.
. Please use common sense with these chemicals, you can accidentally hurt yourself or others if you get careless with them. Always read the labels and check your safety gear. 
Leo


----------



## bwester (Sep 5, 2007)

Wouldnt have happened if I hadnt decided to do it on my lunch break. I normally and extremely cautious. Luckily, my exhaust fan is way over-sized for my greenhouse, so it got diluted quite a bit.


----------



## gore42 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats an awesome link... my favorite is:

Kidney Failure After Man Sprays Malathion in Home
SOURCE: Journal of the American Medical Association (JAMA), Vol.250, No.18, Nov. 11, 1983

Keep posting on the forum on a regular basis, Blake. If you don't post for a few days, I'll call the police to go find your body.

- Matt


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 8, 2007)

So, I want to know if there are any lingering effects or if you are feeling as right a rain.


----------



## Heather (Sep 8, 2007)

It's finally raining here! 

Couldn't resist. Seriously though, I doubt Blake is feeling right as rain today - it's 5pm on a Saturday! oke:


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, Hien. That is serious stuff.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 8, 2007)

Heather said:


> It's finally raining here!
> 
> Couldn't resist. Seriously though, I doubt Blake is feeling right as rain today - it's 5pm on a Saturday! oke:



Is it really raining? Lucky, we haven't seen rain in my neck of the woods since last Feb. Water bills :sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 9, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Wow, Hien. That is serious stuff.



organo-phosphates are, i think, modified nerve agents. they are serious stuff....


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 14, 2007)

Whoa, you have a death wish? 

Leo's advice is sound. I don't know what his background is but certainly looks to me as if he's forgotten more about chemicals then I've ever known. 

Egads, buy more life insurance before you go and spray in your greenhouse again.


----------

